# another monday history-in-your-game thread :) 03-24-2003



## alsih2o (Mar 24, 2003)

*another monday history-in-your-game thread *

reciept found for slave girl- http://news.telegraph.co.uk/news/ma...eci22.xml&sSheet=/news/2003/03/22/ixhome.html

need a pilgimage?- http://www.nytimes.com/2003/03/16/travel/16labrang.html

maya and drought- http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/wp-dyn/A23311-2003Mar13

 glyphs- http://www.nytimes.com/2003/03/21/travel/21PETR.html

 what you didn't kn9ow about the anasazi disappearing- http://www.charlotte.com/mld/observer/news/5444587.htm

 "click" languages, not clique languages  - http://www.nytimes.com/2003/03/18/science/social/18CLIC.html

 secret city under tokyo!- http://www.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/getarticle.pl5?fl20030301a1.htm

 what can oyu tell from cutting open a treant?- http://www01.wsl.ch/dendrobiblio/

 secret doors in pyraminds- http://www.guardians.net/hawass/articles/secret_doors_inside_the_great_pyramid.htm

the gladiator script in latin, for those of you into languages- http://www.krescendo.com/gladiatorlatin/index.html

 bronze age mummies form england- http://portal.telegraph.co.uk/news/...my18.xml&secureRefresh=true&_requestid=300111

 that is it for this week, see you enxt monday


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 25, 2003)

well, one more time, in case anyone finds soemthing useful


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 25, 2003)

The Tokyo tunnels thing was intriguing - and scary...

I once went down into the tunnels under the city I use to live in (Auckland) - which apparently include a mix of Utility tunnels (power, water etc - some from the late 1800s) and WWII military bunkers.  It was amazing just what lies under most cities and my mind was poulating every shadow and missed turn with all manner of lost civilisations, ghouls and military secrets...


----------



## seasong (Mar 25, 2003)

I don't know how yet, but the slave girl is going to make it into one of my more historical games someday.

Thanks for the links!


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 25, 2003)

almost screams for a "Link DM" contest, yes?

 so, you get one article a bout eel farms, another on slave girls and secret tokyo tunnels, write and adventure for....


----------



## seasong (Mar 25, 2003)

Deep in the northern tundra, a forgotten city lies in ruin, its stones cracked and frozen, its streets icy reminders of the death that comes to all civilizations.

But the city is not wholly lost. Its labrinthine sewers, built up for the thousand years that it lived, extend deep into the earth, and were once designed to tap hot springs and bottled geysers to provide water pressure and cleansing power despite the flatlands. And amidst those springs and heated, underwater tunnels, a civilization of kuo-toa has developed, thriving on domesticated, blind eels and special "eel pits" caged off from the cooler waters preferred by the kuo-toa.

It would not have mattered, but a very special slave girl was recently stolen by them, and sold to their king's first general. She is a king's daughter, held captive by a choker necklace of _charming_ and a limited range artifact of _water breathing_. Although deeply valued, she is about to bring a world of hurt into the shadowed waters.

Her father has found her with powerful divination magics, but knows only that she is "below the north, where a dead city lives". He needs adventurers to find where that is, so he can move his army in and recover his lost daughter.


----------



## Drawmack (Mar 25, 2003)

I liked the tunnels link. I couldn't even venture a guess on why there would be a laborinth of such elaborate design under the city. But I'm sure I could make one up for my game world.


----------

